# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Just a thought

## Instinktas

Maybe buying stuff like Choir bells and skins will be profitable to resell when the event ends?

----------


## Iceflarex

Definately, yes. I've already hoarded up nice amounts of both snowflakes, EL tonics and bells. 
Easy money.  :Smile:

----------

